# Guild Wars 2



## Tobcinio (19. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 empfehlenswert ? Was denkt ihr über das Spiel was am 28 August rauskommt ?


----------



## Predi (19. August 2012)

Musst doch nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Es existiert bereits ein Sammelthread wo viele Informationen und Eindrücke niedergeschrieben wurden.
Er wird dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2012)

Ich seh die Sache genau so wie Predi. 

Daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

